# Ballston Spa, NY Shows. Anyone going?!



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

There are several shows this week into the weekend in Ballston Spa, NY this week. (Near Saratoga Springs) I'm going to be there on Saturday and was wondering if anyone else was attending. I'm always looking to network and meet other golden people in my area!! 

Link to the show:

https://www.apps.akc.org//apps/even...51.1472927434.1564508305-132136401.1563988194


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

not sure about making this but I live only 20 minutes away. if you are ever in the area, please get in touch. we are thinking about attending the paper boat races on Saturday not far from there.


https://www.troyrecord.com/news/loc...cle_582f8ca4-b222-11e9-845a-cf7cab3c7814.html


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

We are thinking maybe we can get to both events. I don't see any times listed for the ballston spa show. Any idea?


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Yes, It says Goldens are in ring 3 at 1:15. I'll probably be there a bit earlier to catch some of the other breeds too. On Sunday goldens are in ring 5 at 11:00.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Any idea around what time you are going? Weather allowing we are planning to go.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

davmar77 said:


> Any idea around what time you are going? Weather allowing we are planning to go.


I’m thinking of being there around noon, I’d like to see some other breeds and shop around at the vendors before Goldens at 1:15. PM me and I’ll give you my contact info so if you go we can meet up!


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Emmdenn said:


> I’m thinking of being there around noon, I’d like to see some other breeds and shop around at the vendors before Goldens at 1:15. PM me and I’ll give you my contact info so if you go we can meet up!



message sent!


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

We had a nice meet up at the show
Here's denver and amber. They got along so well! We hope to get together again in the future.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

We loved meeting you! So fun to meet up with golden people in the community.


----------

